# Diy RCM



## eddthompson (Aug 19, 2006)

Dont know if this is of much interest on this forum but im a long time lurker.

This is the loricraft/keith monks rcm ive been building the last few weeks.










This is the motor underneith:









The central spindle:










The vacuum arm in its current state:



















Most of the metal parts were turned from off cut from the local machine shop. The white vacuum nozzle is teflon, the mdf was some spare i had laying around. I also had a vaccum pump lying around so thats providing the suction through the pickle jar.

Im yet to automate the arm, but thats next on the list. But so far it work! and it doesnt destory the lps!

edd


----------



## ikant (Jan 6, 2009)

No vinyl destruction is a HUGE plus!! :T Nice job--


----------

